# Fluting Guide



## monark88 (Dec 28, 2012)

Has anyone used this tool for making flutes on 3/4" blanks? PSI guide: Router Bits & Fluting Guide Combo Package  							Item #: LIXGAX

I called PSI and they had only used it on 1 1/2" dia. stock. So, were ono-commital for pen blanks of less than that diameter.

Being unfamiliar with fluting, except a desire to give it a try, Any thoughts on whether this attachment might or might not work?

Thanks Russ


----------



## broitblat (Dec 28, 2012)

I haven't used their bits, but I've had good luck with the jig on pens, bottle stoppers, pepper mills, etc.

  -Barry


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought about that jig when I started segmenting on pens but went the cheaper way out and built my own and works great. If you want you can check out my post (My Jig) here. Any fluting bit will work. Nothing special about those.


----------



## plantman (Dec 28, 2012)

Russ;  Looking at that fluting guide, I would say you could build your own for less money and have a more precise set up in the end. You still would have to have an indexing attachment plus a small router and bits. You would be better off buying a double cross slide vice that could be calibrated in thousands of an inch and be completely stable. and make a holder for your router that fits into the jaws of your vice. Check out John's jig, he makes some beautiful pens !!! Jim S


----------



## monark88 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was a little more than hesitant in buying the PSI gadget. I looked at your setup and like it. A great idea.

As luck would have it I have a few sections of aluminum angle left over from another project. It will end up being a free project.

Thanks for the info and the jig idea. Your pics will make it easy to follow.

Russ


----------



## monark88 (Dec 29, 2012)

I was a little more than hesitant in buying the PSI gadget. I looked at your setup and like it. A great idea.

As luck would have it I have a few sections of aluminum angle left over  from another project. It will end up being a free project.

Thanks for the info and the jig idea. Your pics will make it easy to follow.

Russ



jttheclockman said:


> I thought about that jig when I started segmenting on pens but went the cheaper way out and built my own and works great. If you want you can check out my post (My Jig) here. Any fluting bit will work. Nothing special about those.


----------

